# How close to FreeBSD is Darwin (kmod question)



## Dave_A (Feb 17, 2003)

Ok: here's what I'm wondering:

Is Darwin close enough to FreeBSD that a kernel module driver (for a SCSI card) for FreeBSD will compile against Darwin's kernel?


----------



## nickn (Feb 17, 2003)

Nobody can really say for sure, but it's always worth a shot...They are quite close.


----------



## gatorparrots (Feb 18, 2003)

http://developer.apple.com/darwin/projects/darwin/faq.html


> Darwin and BSD
> 
> Q. Why is Darwin based on BSD UNIX?
> 
> ...



Yes, FreeBSD is the reference platform for OS X, but the kernels are vastly different (OS X uses the Mach kernel). I think kernel extensions and kernel drivers are highly specialized and tuned to particular operating systems -- particularly at that low-level where the Mach kernel differs so radically from FreeBSD. I don't think you will get it to work.


----------

